# Is it true the W8 is dead?



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow . . . not alot of posts in THIS forum. But I heard from my VW salesman friend that the W8 is being scrapped in the next mode year in favor of a Turbocharged V6 engine from the factory . . . idea leads to this?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Groundskeeper)*

I think that's doubtful. VAG went to a LOT of trouble to get the W8 off the ground. But then again... then did decide to not produce the W12 even after setting records at Nardo. That decision went down because they thought it would interfere too much with a recent VAG owned company now, Lamborghini.
The fact that Audi killed their Bi-Turbo in the S4 and allroad makes me think that VAG won't decide to do another turbo-6. VW seems to be in an innovative swing right now. I can't imagine them regressing from the W8 to the engine that they just pulled out of the older models. 


_Modified by VertigoGTI at 9:23 AM 7-22-2003_


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Groundskeeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Groundskeeper* »_Wow . . . not alot of posts in THIS forum. But I heard from my VW salesman friend that the W8 is being scrapped in the next mode year in favor of a Turbocharged V6 engine from the factory . . . idea leads to this?

This is a bit of a sleepy forum. I guess most W8 owners are out driving their cars.








I'd heard it was only going to be a two-year model run.


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (VertigoGTI)*

The W8 engine won't fit in the next generation Passat (switching to transverse).







I've heard they are moving to a high output V6 as well.


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Groundskeeper)*

Super-Charged V6 sounds alot more fun in my views


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Sleepy007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy007* »_Super-Charged V6 sounds alot more fun in my views









Maybe, but W8's make a cool sound @ 6200 rpm...


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (155VERT83)*

I was so goign to put a W-8 in a rabbit too.... damn... that upsets me.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (CrackerX)*

Someone told me that there are 3-4 Golf IV's running around the southwest with w8's in them. Apparently VW is doing some research...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Sleepy007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy007* »_Super-Charged V6 sounds alot more fun in my views









VR6!


----------



## GBinAK (Feb 17, 2003)

It does look like that the days of the W8 are numbered. True, there was a lot invested in its development, but it is importnat to remember that it was designed as a modular engine. The W12 will live on in the phaeton and the Touareg in Europe and whoe knows maybe they'll install it north/south in the upcoming roadster with the new 6-speed box behind it similar to the layout of a Porsche Boxster


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

the w12 is coming


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (DaFabolous2.0)*

Yes DaFabolous2.0, I think the R32 would make more sense at the end







.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Sleepy007)*

yup the W8 is done. in 2005 the new passat will be released they will also be going to back to a VR6 powerplant in the passat instead of the audi 5V design of course it will use a 3.2L VR6 and the performance model passat will be a R of course going with VW's design of introducing a R model in each line the Passat R32 will be a 3.2L BITURBO pushing mad power!!! You can bet I will be leasing one when it comes out!!


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Groundskeeper)*

I am just curious to know where every one gets all this great info from??? No way would VW kill the W8. besides the development costs it is simple marketing. Look at the progression of sport/luxury sedans over the last few years. more displacement/more power. audi had to put the 4.2L in the S4. it is all about marketing and keeping the model lines just above/below the next guy so that there is financial & performance based incentive to choose one model over another. i love the sound that my W8 makes, and i imagine that 2004 S4 owners that had previous experience with earlier S4s will love the sound their V8 powered S4 makes. I have to believe the W8 will live and the Phaeton with a W12 will surely come to the us. Plus you have to remember the lot that is building these things don’t make a lot of mistakes, and are very calculating individuals.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (zedbyers)*

No, seriously its done in 2005. when the B6 platform comes out its back to the VR6 platform. I order all of our inventory and our regional rep explained the 2005 line. We are forecasting to sell 4 R32 passats with the 3.2L biturbo in the 2005 line. It was also in some automobile publication. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Sales of the W8 are very low and its costing way to much money. Another victim of the accountants pen.


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*

There isn't going to be an R32 Passat B6, there isn't even going to be a Golf V R32 (it will be 3.6 if anything) you are full of crap.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

really, hmm I will have to find the magazine it was printed in to prove you wrong, but I am willing to bet my car there is going to be a BITURBO 3.2 passat in the B6 platform to replace the W8 power level. besides the R32 golf is really just carrying the R badge due to the 4-motion system. of course there are some other items that contribute to the unique options that make it an R. but really its the AWD. the VR6s in the 5 platforms will be up over 225hp. read at the bottom of this link: 
http://www.wheels24.co.za/Whee....html 
I will try to find more as well as the exact magazine that quoted the 3.2 biturbo article. and next time do the investigation yourself before you start saying people are full of crap.










_Modified by 303corrados at 10:30 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*


_Quote »_but really its the AWD. 

Yeah, plus the suspension, body, wheels, BRAKES, engine, transmission (DSG, but not here), etc. 

_Quote »_and next time do the investigation yourself before you start saying people are full of crap.

Next time don't state something as fact when you have no idea if its true or not. Hell, the magazine doesn't even know its true. I wouldn't have said you were full of crap if you would have said "I think I read it in some mag." before the statement. But you are saying VW told you. Even if you worked at a dealer. Those guys don't know that much about stuff THAT Early. I know several people who work at VW dealers in my area, including the oldest continuously running VW dealer in America and none of them know what the hell you are talking about. 
Why did you change your story?


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

Got to say I agree here on this one. No way does a dealer know what the 2005 line up will look at this time. Someone high up in VW could come along and make a mind blowing decision that would have a huge impact on a line up. That is the way corporations work. That is how the W8 came to be. Dr. Piech said 'Make it so'







and they did....


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

change my story???? The regional rep for VW was at our store and was with me while I ordered our new inventory. we started chatting about the B6. he mentioned that with the W8 ending and going to back to the VR6 platform the only way to fill the spot will be a Turbo option. but you will most likely see a BITURBO application. I asked is it for sure and he said yes most likely In his opinion he has seen these type of changes happen. From there I take that as cue into the lineup. he said you will probably sell 3-4 of that line up with delivery of them starting in 2nd qtr 05. A few weeks later I run into a gentlemen driving a phaeton here in Colorado. he works for VW of America and lives here in Colorado he does mileage testing for VW in the mountains and just normal driving in Colorado to see what brakes after 10,000+ miles. last year he came around the dealership in a Audi TT with the 3.2 vr6 power plant in it. the same one you see arriving from Audi. and also last year they had 6 touregs driving over Loveland pass.. one of the highest passes in north America. I chatted with him how lucky he was to have a job like that and what he had to do to get that job. I also chatted about the B6 and what about the sporty model to replace the W8. I asked is it true That there will be a BITURBO option? he said that It looks very promising. Audi buyers know the biturbo name. so If we offer a BITURBO power plant in a VW you can easily get them interested in the car. not to mention the fact that there is not a BITURBO from Audi under 50k so being that it will be a nice median before spending 50K for a S4 and not getting the turbo. which is nice for altitude high countries. I am still trying to find the magazine in my GM's office which does say 100% there is a Biturbo vr6 coming. he should be back in today. once i find out which magazine it is I will post it. then this will all be put to rest.You see I don't get kick out of just lying for my own amusement. I take these cars seriously and try to find out all that I can to be the most knowledgeable.
also, like I said there are many other things that contribute to the R32 but the fact that its all wheel drive on a vr6 in America is the big draw. other things make it great but that is the pinnacle of interest!. BTW the wheels on the R32 are the same wheels on the 20th. The bumpers will be available as a performance upgrade from the parts department available to anyone who wants them.

_Modified by 303corrados at 8:45 AM 8-11-2003_


_Modified by 303corrados at 8:46 AM 8-11-2003_


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*

Okay, so if you didn't change your story, what was all that crap about you don;t have the magazine, but you saw it there, etc, etc.
Sorry man, but NO MAJOR publication has mentioned this idea. VWVortex hasn't mentioned it. I have no reason to believe a regional sales rep would tell lowly you some info like that. I call BS until you prove it. Obviously you won't be able to.


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

Not to disrespect the W8 or anything but I am going to have to support 303 because um HELLO! HELL YEA PUT that motor in it!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (CrackerX)*

I'm not saying anything good or bad about a biturbo 3.2 - I'm just saying that 303 is full of crap and has absolutely zero evidence backing up his claim.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

well I'm done trying to end this. I have not had a chance to get a hold of my GM. The magazine is locked in his office. I can't remember the publication name because he just threw it at me one day and said "read this." You will just have to wait and see. You will realize what I said was not wrong. 
As for your immaturity of calling people full of crap... I hope you will grow up, and realize that in this world you cant just call people that out in the open. If you want to attack someones credibility you should do it in a civilized manner. Not doing so will cost you many opportunities. Try to be an adult and debate like one, instead of just speaking from your ass. It will make you a better person. For goodness sakes your only 17! you can still grow up...its not too late.

















_Modified by 303corrados at 9:50 AM 8-12-2003_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*

I admit I have no evidence that A4 Golfs with W8 engines are in fact running around. This was told to me by someone at a well known tuner who knows someone that works for VW as a test driver. Not for nothing, but when I was looking for the 6 speed (myself & friend Elias), we called *fourteen* dealers within a 100 mile radius looking for them. These were a few of the responses:
*"What's a W8 ??"*















*"The 6 speed was available LAST year in limited numbers. It will not be available THIS year."*








* "The 6 speed doesn't even go into production until July."*








*"Sure we can get you two 6 speeds. I'll need a $5,000 deposit.... From each of you."*








*"VW cancelled the 6 speed."*








I don't trust information coming out of the dealership I work at let alone another. (no offense). In my opinion, it's a "Let's wait and see" type of thing.....


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Excellent way of putting it VWGUY. I found similar responses from dealers when I called around. I even got into an argument with one guy that insisted Audi does not produce a car called a S4! (it is a shame that dealers are over populated with people that have no interest or clue about what they are selling). Let's wait and see, and in the meantime enjoy what we drive today!


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (zedbyers)*

Well if you guys are interested we have a Pacific Blue W8 six speed with spoiler and the sport wheels. We are selling it for 36k it is brand new. We have had no luck selling the W8 so we are letting them go at almost invoice. We also have a black one w/ tiptronic for a wee bit less. I am in Colorado we can ship nationally.


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (zedbyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedbyers* »_Excellent way of putting it VWGUY. I found similar responses from dealers when I called around. I even got into an argument with one guy that insisted Audi does not produce a car called a S4! (it is a shame that dealers are over populated with people that have no interest or clue about what they are selling). Let's wait and see, and in the meantime enjoy what we drive today!









I hate that!!! The local dealerships around here have NO information about Audi or VW! I remember asking them what they thought about the R32 and they were like R what? I got the same response about the 337 and the 20th anniversery, and a 337 was sitting on the lot when I asked!!! A friend of mine who didnt even work at the dealer sold a new beetle to a lady after a salesmen there failed to because he knew nothing about the product he was selling. SO many dealers dont know CRAP!


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Sleepy007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sleepy007* »_Yes DaFabolous2.0, I think the R32 would make more sense at the end







.


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chronogoof89* »_I'm not saying anything good or bad about a biturbo 3.2 - I'm just saying that 303 is full of crap and has absolutely zero evidence backing up his claim. 

In the past couple of months a number of magazines have reported the next Passat will have a transverse turbocharged V6 putting out 300 HP instead of the longitudinal W8.


----------



## JozkoMrkvicka (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

http://autoweek.com/cat_conten...85100


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (JozkoMrkvicka)*

^^^^ It doesn't mention the Passat anywhere in that article. It is just speculation anyway.


----------



## JozkoMrkvicka (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

Such a skeptic...
From such a skeptical perspective one could say everything is a speculation...there might not even be a next generation passat at all







...
I really have nothing more to add to this discussion other than the fact that if a 300HP GTI gets offered I will be very tempted to get one...


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (JozkoMrkvicka)*

I'm not saying we aren't going to have a 300hp GTI. BUT we were talking about the W8 going away and using another engine in the Passat B6. That article isn't about the Passat.


----------



## JozkoMrkvicka (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*

I guess we will have to wait and see... I never had a chance to drive the W8 but I think I'll go for a test drive sometimes in the near future. In my personal opinion diesel is what is missing in the Passat engine lineup for North America.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (JozkoMrkvicka)*

diesel is arriving in january 2003! 2.0 TDI 134 hp sucky thing is that it is only available with automatic at this time







web source did not quote tourque but it must be up around 200.. im guessing 179


----------



## JozkoMrkvicka (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*

Actually automatic sounds pretty good to me since it might be my wife's next car...in some cases I'd preffer automatic myself...stop-and-go gets tiring after a while...
I imagine if they combine the station wagon with the TDI they'd sell very very easily. I asked about Jetta wagons TDIs and they were all sold out 6 months in advance...I understand...it's the ultimate practical/fuel efficient combination...


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (JozkoMrkvicka)*

The Bi-turbo 3.2 VR6 exists, that is sure, VW has already developed it but it is VERY expensive to build. They are also working on a 3.6 VR6, and that will definetly make it into the next generation passat. The 3.2 Turbo engine might come out in a RS-TT for the last year of production and maybe the next generation RS3, putting the 3.6 VR6 in the S3 golf R36 and leaving the Turbo engine to the RS line. But these are all things that CAN happen, but are not decided yet. 
I don't think it has already been decided that the next passat will get the 3.2 Turbo engine, but I know they can build it. To me it would make more sense to just put the 3.6 VR6 in a luxury car, instead of a turbo engine.
Audi was trying to fit the 4.2lt Twin turbo engine in the A4 for the next RS4 but they couldn't so they are most likely using a Turbo version of the 3.0 V6, I don't know why they are developing 2 turbo V6 with aobut the same displacement. So that shows you how quickly something can change. 
After Frankfurt we should have more info.

And back to the topic, the W8 is dead. They will stop making it after the introduction of the new passat. It took longer than expected to release and the Research and development cost are joined with the development of the W12. I beleive the W8 is being replaced with the 3.6 VR6 in the VW engine family.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *303corrados* »_diesel is arriving in january 2003! 2.0 TDI 134 hp sucky thing is that it is only available with automatic at this time







web source did not quote tourque but it must be up around 200.. im guessing 179

It will have 237ft lbs
I read it in the Vortex news


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (finklejag)*

Wow...I forgot about this forum for a while, so I am just catching up. I used to look in here regularly, and there were very few new posts!
Anyway, looks like an argument was going as to the fate of the W8 in the Passat. I'm surprised this was debated so hotly - it is pretty well known from dozens of publications and from VW press-releases in Germany of the next-gen Passat that they will be moving to a transverse-engine layout, and there is absolutely no way in the world the W8 can fit transversely. So unquestionably the W8 has a finite future in the Passat lineup.
As for the fate of the W-series of engines, they will be doing just fine, thank you. Being a modular engine design, VW made the investment and early experimentation in the form of the W8 Passat; feel honored to have had one, as we were the test bed for an engine that will be gracing cars costing half-a-million dollars and more!
The W12 is already in the Phaeton, and will likely come to the US. Few people know it was also used a few years back in the previous generation Audi A8 in their 12-cylinder long wheelbase model...another early test to the feasability of the architecture. The W12 is also being used in Bentley's Continental GT coupe debuting this fall, with turbochargers attached. And the incredible Bugatti Veyron supercar is using a W16 (!!) with 4 turbochargers attached (oh my god) to produce roughly 960HP (they claim 1001, but that's in German units).
With at least 3 new models of vehicles carrying W engines into the next few years, the architecture of the engine is here to make its mark for a while. VW didn't spend all that money designing it to simply make 1 engine and fade it out in 3 years. The Passat will not be receiving any more W engines...but VW is rumored to be working on a mid-luxury model to debut between the Phaeton and the Passat, and that could see the revival of the W8 engine as a base-model option...maybe even on rear-drive and AWD architecture.
A supercharged 3.2 VR6 would be awesome, and tunable to beyond what a W8 can achieve. However, few engines can match the smoothness, and intoxicating sound, that the W8 makes. Things that come from Maranello, Italy...the Porsche Cayenne's V8, and an AMG-tuned Mercedes 8-cylinder all have gorgeous, resonant, sexy barks that give you chills when you hear them accelerate. The W8 is just behind those for soulful, sexy, growling 8-cylinder engine note - the only difference is that VW toned it down a bit so it wasn't too intrusive on a mid-luxury sedan. If you open up the throttle, it comes through. Add an aftermarket exhaust (like the new Remus system for the W8), and the intoxicating sound moves up a level.
The W8 Passat was intended from the beginning to be an early test for VW...a test of the W engine architecture's durability and reliability, a test of the feasability of a VW selling for more than $30,000, and a test of some of the luxury features and accoutrements which will be coming into the lineup when the Phaeton arrives. They chose their excellent-selling and well received Passat as the test mule, picked a loaded one with 4-motion, and strapped on the engine, bixenons, ESP, and other bits and baubles. They expected slow sales...VW's plan was to move 5,000 of them per year (versus over 100,000 Passats in a year). They didn't meet that sales target, with the W8 selling slower than they expected...but no surprise since their was virtually no advertising to tell the world the car existed (except the father driving next to his kid on the bike...which never gave any information about the W8's performance, sound, features, price, or anything...one of the worst advertising moves since Infiniti's Rocks-and-Water campaign).
Surprisingly, with recent discounting, and the debut of the 6-speed model, as well as word of mouth from W8 owners and support from within the enthusiast community, sales of the W8 picked up for the 2003 model, which is selling better than the 2002. Of course, VW is selling them near cost or at a loss, and the main reason they are selling more now is because fewer of us enthusiasts can resist picking one up when you can get them at $35-$36,000, instead of the $40K stickers (Heck, a loaded 4-motion GLX V6 is at $32K!!).
I can say I love mine...the best car I've owned to date (out of many cars over the past 19 years from Japan, Korea, Italy, Germany, and America). I've had a few cars with better cargo room, a few faster, a few more sexy, a few roomier, a few with better mileage...but I've never had one car that so thoroughly covers ALL the bases.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (zackiedawg)*

Winding out 4th and shifting to 5th at 115 sounds oh soooooooo sexy....


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *303corrados* »_diesel is arriving in january 2003! 2.0 TDI 134 hp sucky thing is that it is only available with automatic at this time







web source did not quote tourque but it must be up around 200.. im guessing 179

torque is 234 ft.lb







, saw it on a road & track issue


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_
It will have 237ft lbs
I read it in the Vortex news









whoops, i didnt see your post







, so 237 it is... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (DaFabolous2.0)*

We were both wrong. It shows 247ft lbs


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Winding out 4th and shifting to 5th at 115 sounds oh soooooooo sexy....


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (zedbyers)*

I think putting the Vr6 back would be there best bet sells wise. I was in a B5 with the V6 and my B4 with the Vr6 was a better ride to me. I'd buy a B6, if the tail lights looked better and it has the VR6 back in it







.
PS... The 2.0L TDI looks nice


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Sleepy007)*

A W8 WILL fit transversely (is that a word?).
I don't know the mesurements, but logic tells me the length is close to that of an L4. Maybe even shorter, b/c it's only 2 cylinders deep.
So the length is no problem. 
It's also not that wide, with a cylinder bank angle of 72°.
Weight distribustion is no problem. Right now the W8 sits in front of the front axle. On the transverse B6 chassis it will (would) sit directly above it, tilted backwards. So the weight distribution will improve, compared to the B5 chassis.
Also, Lancia was able to fit a Ferrari engine (V8 from the 328) into the transverse chassis of the Thema. That's a normal size 90° V8 placed transversely in a car smaller than the Passat. The only change they made was a conversion from flat plane, to cross plane crank. This to improve low end vibrations. (and prolly some rerouting of the intake/exhaust pipes). 
It's called the 8.32, was produced for 6 years (Tipo I '86-'89, Tipo II '89-'92), and goes for about $5.000 nowadays.








To recap: this engine is bigger than the W8.
Wether the W8 will return is totally up to the American market. For Europe the tax&insurance&fuel cost of an engine like that is too high.


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Sleepy007)*

Ok, I have a giant 400lb tig welder. Before Im dead I am going to cut up a scirocco and put a W8 in it. I plan on rebuilding the frame out ot tube steal and trying to make it a midengine design rear wheel or AWD if I can. Some kinda crazy car that will probably only see the track. Planning will be extensive. I just hope I can find a wrecked or used W8 4 motion passat in 5 years when I hopefully have the money for it. Whats the rev limit again on the W8? druel....


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (CrackerX)*

you may be able to fit a w8 tranv. into a jetta or gti but the tranny on the engine will not work you would need to custom fab a application to make it work. $$$$$ this is one of those projects that sits for a while and drywall starts to collect wrenches.. you know what i mean!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Giancarlo)*

Audi was trying to fit the 4.2lt Twin turbo engine in the A4 for the next RS4 but they couldn't so they are most likely using a Turbo version of the 3.0 V6, I don't know why they are developing 2 turbo V6 with aobut the same displacement. So that shows you how quickly something can change. 
After Frankfurt we should have more info.
Did you say 'RS4'? I thought the RS4 went the way of the Dodo bird...


----------



## vw_man (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (VWGUY4EVER)*

mph or kph? lol


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

They WILL build an RS4 model, in avant AND sedan this time. It will also be sold to the US this time.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

As originator of this topic I guess I should chime in.
Well it's nice to see all these posts regarding the fate of the W8 (say it outloud, IT RHYMES!).
I personally would love to see the next wave of VR6s (or will it just be V6s?). Turbo-ing them is a nice touch too, but to bump the displacement up so much? I'm sure it won't have TOO great an impact on the fuel economy, but still, with the rate these gas prices are at . . . I'd rather not pay more than I have to y'know? Not to say that the proposed displacement WILL destroy any sort of efficiency, it's that I don't want Touareg mileage








Addendum: I LOVE the sound of a W8 as it revs. There is no other sound like it!


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Groundskeeper)*

There's a limit to the displacement of a VR6, b/c of it's 15° layout. If the pistons get too big, they will get in each others way.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (peppie cola)*

the new 3.2 is a bigger block!


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *303corrados* »_the new 3.2 is a bigger block!

I did not know that. Still, there are limits to the VR6 design. I don't think a VR6 can replace a W8.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (peppie cola)*

it all comes down to a great saying... " theres no replacement for displacement!"


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (peppie cola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peppie cola* »_There's a limit to the displacement of a VR6, b/c of it's 15° layout. If the pistons get too big, they will get in each others way.

I think it was EPI tuning that built a 3.2L motor out a stock 2.8. They removed the necessary material from the inside of the pitsons, and maybe something about clearencing the rods and bingo. 3.2L VR6. They turbo'd it and stuck it in an AWD A3 body style Golf. 10's in the quarter? yep!
I just thought that was cool. Maybe with the newer bigger 3.2L block the same thing can be done and you can get a 3.6L out of it


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (CrackerX)*

3.6 thats camaro size!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Those are probably VR8's not a W8....
Arizona summer HOT testing. For hot wetaher fuel system performance, among
other things. Its nearly 100F before the sun come up. (august)
~120F all day. Inside a car melting cd's, tapes, dashboards...
Pour a 'cup' of gasoline onto the ground, and the ground never gets 'wet'.
Jeffrey Atwood

_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_Someone told me that there are 3-4 Golf IV's running around the southwest with w8's in them. Apparently VW is doing some research...


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Jefnes3)*

technically a W8 is a vr8. VR on a VR6 means VEE REINSCHADT (american translation).... in line V, it is a inline v6 or a inline v8, although it uses two cylender heads. just a play on words!!! sorry! A VR8 would be nice


----------



## Groundskeeper (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*

I thought it was a W because it was essentially two V (or even VR*) engines. Whereas the VR is a V engine that uses one head, thus qualifying it for "inline" status.
*if it WAS two VR engines then it'd be two 4 cyl engines. Wouldn't that make it a VR4 (DSM joke implied) . . . .


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Groundskeeper)*

303 - sorry. There is a huge difference between a VR8 and a W8. And you work for VW? 
A W8 is not an inline V. It isn't at all. it is 2 inline Vs. Therefore as one engine it cannot be considered a VR8. A VR8 is a VR6 with 2 cylinders added on the end. This would be a pretty long engine, long than a normal I6 I'd say. There is no such thing (at least in production (or concept to my knowledge)). The W8 is made of 2 VR4s joined in a larger "V" at the crank. Obivously it isn't that simple, but that doesn't mean a W8 is the same thing as a VR8.


----------



## Chronogoof89 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*


_Quote »_diesel is arriving in january 2003! 2.0 TDI 134 hp sucky thing is that it is only available with automatic at this time web source did not quote tourque but it must be up around 200.. im guessing 179

Do you mean 2004 or 2005?


----------



## peppie cola (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Chronogoof89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chronogoof89* »_303 - sorry. There is a huge difference between a VR8 and a W8. And you work for VW? 
A W8 is not an inline V. It isn't at all. it is 2 inline Vs. Therefore as one engine it cannot be considered a VR8. A VR8 is a VR6 with 2 cylinders added on the end. This would be a pretty long engine, long than a normal I6 I'd say. There is no such thing (at least in production (or concept to my knowledge)). The W8 is made of 2 VR4s joined in a larger "V" at the crank. Obivously it isn't that simple, but that doesn't mean a W8 is the same thing as a VR8.























'twas a joke. I was also writing my







-reply when I figured it out. 
303, you need to work on your delivery, or you'll never make it in this town.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (peppie cola)*

thanks for noticing! I realized my spelling needs work also, yuck!


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (303corrados)*

why don't we all wait for the german version of B6 first, then we know what the heck is under the hood.
Maybe there should be a W engine in the Audi S4 instead of the V8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VW spend way too much money to produce W engines, I don't think it will disappear.
And 2 VR6=W12


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (W8-4Motion)*

Isn't the 3.6 VR6 changing into an 11 degree V? I though Jamie said this somewhere.


----------



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (Giancarlo)*

you are all magazine heads......you dont know........jack!


----------



## hawaiiancorrado (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (JozkoMrkvicka)*

a w8 can fit in a golf or jetta alot of modifications needed though, forum is dead cause alot of the w8 owners dont come on this site .they usuall have busy lives.


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Is it true the W8 is dead? (dfwvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfwvw* »_you are all magazine heads......you dont know........jack!

Im a grease monkey







I dont know jack, but I sure do know a lot of his friends. Please enlighten me to this "jack" you speak of.


----------

